# How do you launch this beast....



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

I have only been drivin a stick for about a month now..... I love drivin fast and I have no problem with "normal" drivin....but I want to expierence the FUN that everyone is talkin about when they say..."You have more fun with a stick than with an auto." If you could....

could some one tell me how to 
launch these babies right (cause I have tried and I always end up smokin the clutch).....
and how to Spin the tires......(thats probably a duh...but just let me know)

thanks....


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

If you are trying to launch for traction then starting to slip the clutch while bringing the rpm's from 2k up should work well. You are trying to keep it on verge of wheelspin. If you are trying to sit in one place and do a burnout then take it to 5k, drop the clutch and get on the brake as quick as you can and the car will sit there as melt those KDWS'.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If you're on a track dump the clutch and sit back and wait for the horrible banging sound of the rear wheels hopping.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> If you're on a track dump the clutch and sit back and wait for the horrible banging sound of the rear wheels hopping.


That's when ya put it in 2nd. She'll settle down at the back and you can ease of the gas a bit and keep spinning. Work the brake with the left foot. Smoke screen here we come.

For "ChuckDaGreat", just dump the clutch, don't be scared we all know you can do it. You should be no where near smoking the clutch because it should be either in or out. I know that there isn't much room in the foot well but to avoid smoking the clutch try pushing the clutch all the way in and sliding ya foot of to the left instead of riding it out.

I usually go up to 3-4K in revs, little insurance to make sure ya breaking traction, in the wet its obviously easier, as people know how easy this thing will break lose when ya want it.

Enjoy!


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn, thanks guys.....I really appreciate the advice...I'm going to go practice right now...


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

one other word of advice try not to red line friend of mine over reved at the track , lets just say u smelled that clutch


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

ChuckDaGreat said:


> I have only been drivin a stick for about a month now..... I love drivin fast and I have no problem with "normal" drivin....but I want to expierence the FUN that everyone is talkin about when they say..."You have more fun with a stick than with an auto." If you could....
> 
> could some one tell me how to
> launch these babies right (cause I have tried and I always end up smokin the clutch).....
> ...


JATO kit. Great launch with zero wheelspin.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

You dont want to blow off your tires but alittle wheel slippage is a good thing. You'll get the best traction with around 10% wheel slippage.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Probably a silly question but are you guys launching with traction control on or off? Its been a while since I put a car on the track and no cars had it back then.


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been wondering that as well.....I turn T/C off and I can have big fun drivin this thing...but with it on...Its kinda limited I think...I think in order to launch properly you have to have the T/C off....Well at least that is how I have been practicing it....Am I wrong?


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Smokin' the tires is fun, but its expensive and definitely NOT the fast way off the line. I'd practice keeping the power down on launch, cause once you are at the track adrenaline will kick in and you are likely to cook the tires. At least that was my experience the first few times down the 1/4 in a really fast car. I haven't done it for a long while but I plan to head to the track this fall after I get a few thousand miles on my new goat.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I know that ChuckDaGreat started this post about the m6 transmission, but any advice for launching the a4. I have asked before, but with no replies. The main question I have as of right now is why I can't bring the rpms past 1400 while trying to power break. Is there some kind of governor preventing more rpms, or is this the torque management system that gets removed in a tune.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*A4*

leave T/C on ,first make sure the road is not wet , and just go!, that's the fun of having an A4.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I am sorry I forgot to mention that I was trying to launch at the track. I have pretty crappy 60' times and was told to work on them and the only thing I can think of is improving the launch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the best thing i have found is to NOT rev her up past 2k rpm and don't "pop" the clutch. just let the clutch out quickly. with this method i've gotten 1.985 - 60ft with my KDWS and 1.882 - 60ft with my Nitto DRs


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Talk to Rossler at http://www.rosslertrans.com/to get to get a transbrake. That would be the best way to launch your automatic.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Now THAT'S a wheel stand!!


----------

